
Kubernetes Orchestrator Now Available on Microsoft's Azure Container Service - sytse
http://www.zdnet.com/article/kubernetes-orchestrator-now-available-on-microsofts-azure-container-service/
======
sitepodmatt
Awesome. And with brendandburns (a Kubernetes founding developer) at Azure I
see this offering from Microsoft having a strong future. It's great that
Kubernetes in many ways isn't centered purely around Google Inc. And whilst
kubeup works great on AWS but I expect it won't be long before AWS also poach
a senior Kubernetes core developer and launch their own managed offering. Then
you have managed offerings from AWS, Azure, and Google Compute Cloud. And
eventually kubeup for Linode and DigitalOcean with their block storage
offering.

